# What's your adult film name?



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

It's pretty simple just take the name of your first pet and pair it with the name of the first street you lived on, and that's your name!
Here's mine: Buddy Van Ness


----------



## KramersHalfSister (May 3, 2012)

Goldie Parkway

I don't like mine


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

Libby Chase.
Classy.


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

Baby Plums :bah:bah:bah


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Puff Albolm Boulivard


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Chloe Buchanan. Sexay.. Actually, I've never had a pet so I just made one up.


----------



## gumusservi (Jun 3, 2012)

Sammy Summerset


----------



## jayjaythejetplane (May 13, 2011)

Harvey Maple.


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

wickedlovely said:


> Looooooooooooooooooool. Sexy.
> 
> Errr, Lightning Hillrise.
> 
> :sus


----------



## Kaylee23 (Sep 5, 2011)

stranger bogue loop... :-/ welp I guess I'll go back to my stripper ways/name..

caramel.lol


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Fluffy Norwalk


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

Jingles East Main

Huh?


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Black And Mild said:


> Baby Plums :bah:bah:bah


ROFL! I died xD


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Blue Cherry LN


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

Ari Fornax.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

BG Parkins


----------



## upndownboi (Oct 7, 2010)

Smokey Longmore


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Zimba kid.


... :afr


----------



## Cassabell (Dec 14, 2011)

Pookie Autumn

lol


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

Sindy Blades. Lovely.


----------



## Bianca12 (Apr 29, 2012)

Mickey Poncetta


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Felix Roosevelt


----------



## GuyMontag (Dec 12, 2010)

Sandy Coulson


----------



## TheWeeknd (Jul 23, 2011)

Paris Dunbar :b


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

upndownboi said:


> Smokey Longmore


Heh.

Lucky Caroline.


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

Captain Kitchen


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Tiger Joycelyn.

If you combine my second pet with my second street, the result is pretty great although probably one I wouldn't use: Sylvester Rodney.



Black And Mild said:


> Baby Plums :bah:bah:bah


:haha


----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

Precious Thornwood :b


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

Smokey Preston 
Sounds like a man


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Secretaz said:


> Lemminkäinen Liesharju :sus


Now that's hot! :lol


----------



## PitaMe (Sep 3, 2008)

Frisky Natoma


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Boots Blake


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

intheshadows said:


> Boots Blake


Haha that is awesome.


----------



## dear prudence (Jun 8, 2012)

Johnny Avalon? Classy lol.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Bailey Gordon.  lol


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Spike Anacortes.

...Why did I name a cat Spike?


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Benji Parsons :roll


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Belle River :con


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

Cameo Wellingford 8)


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Secretaz said:


> Lemminkäinen Liesharju :sus


I was going to pick that! :b


----------



## Gusthebus (May 22, 2012)

Cesaer E. 222nd


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

Lynx Haynee


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

Edit: Bah! I just read what the OP was asking. No wonder all the posts sounded...uninspired?


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

Spooky Pergola


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

*Super secret bump*


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

YeauxYeaux Lesseps

pronounced yo-yo


The scary part? That's the truth.


----------



## WildRover93 (Apr 8, 2012)

Patch Dicks


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

LOL!
I have a funny one.

Taz Anderson

I named my first puppy Taz, after Tazmanian Devil, and my first home address was on Anderson Circle.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Octal said:


> Ari Fornax.


LOL!
Why does that sound dirty?


----------



## AmericanZero (Apr 17, 2012)

Liberty Longyear


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

WildRover93 said:


> Patch Dicks


Really? Odd.
I've never heard of a street with the name "Dicks".


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Haha. I've done this before. Mine's not exactly funny. 

Pickles Braemar

Oh-la-la! xD


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

AmericanZero said:


> Liberty Longyear


:teeth


----------



## luceo (Jan 29, 2011)

George Matlock.

It sounds like someone that has a moustache.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Here's one with my current pet and street.
Apollo Vancouver.


----------



## Chandan (Mar 4, 2012)

Brownie B..:um


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Chandan said:


> Brownie B..:um


The name of your street is "B"?


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

Lexis De Rome


----------



## TigerRifle1 (Jan 25, 2012)

Boone Susquehanna Trail. Doesn't exactly role off the tongue.


----------



## Mirror (Mar 16, 2012)

Jack Morrison...

Guess I'm a man in my adult film life.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Here's all my possible names:
1. Taz Anderson
2. Mouzer A.
3. Mouzer Fletcher
4. Pasha Grissom


----------



## jesica24 (May 21, 2012)

Whisper Akison


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

Sam Westminster


----------



## bigdan23 (Feb 28, 2012)

Bilko Derwent - i've missed my calling


----------



## st3phanie (May 18, 2012)

puppy mangels


----------



## Valentine (May 17, 2012)

Cutie Michael :um


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Rod McJeremy


----------



## greg19 (Jun 12, 2012)

Greg Enters


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

fetisha said:


> what if you never had a pet before? :/


This.


----------



## Larkspur (Sep 30, 2009)

Candy Sunrise :b


----------



## januarygirl (Nov 18, 2010)

Scotty Haven


----------



## Just Different (Jun 2, 2011)

Fishy Graywood


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

Zola Ennis

:/


----------



## MF Doom (Mar 12, 2012)

Bubble Papaver


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

ChaCha Mimosa 

:lol


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

^ excellent.


----------



## millyxox (Dec 18, 2009)

Cutie La Voie


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

blacky daviess :b


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

Sticky Magnolia

:doh It really shouldn't count if you named your first pet when you were 4 years old.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:haha


----------



## brandini734 (Jan 15, 2012)

... Red Tube
I don't like this thread.


----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)

brandini734 said:


> ... Red Tube
> I don't like this thread.


Ahaha:lol


----------



## Kittycake0011 (Mar 8, 2012)

Scampers East Broad ._. ...


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

tommy greenbriar


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

brandini734 said:


> ... Red Tube
> I don't like this thread.


Woah. lol


----------



## The Blues man (Jan 29, 2012)

Kyle Charles.

Not bad.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Spike Cummings

Sweet.


----------

